# Folding rule



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of where one could pick up a folding rule? I've looked high and low everywhere I know and even taken several peoples suggestions locally to no avail. The latest suggestion was for a place I had already looked then the guy goes well if not there probably an antique store? I swear it seems not long ago one could walk into even a big box store and grab one. Ridiculous.......


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I know the Lowes here has them but they're not an inside read, you might try Home Depot. 

Whatever you get make sure it is an inside read otherwise it is useless, I know the Kleins are.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I know the Lowes here has them but they're not an inside read, you might try Home Depot.
> 
> Whatever you get make sure it is an inside read otherwise it is useless, I know the Kleins are.


Yeah no dice at Lowes here. That was one of the first places I looked. May check them out my next trip to the states (about an hour away) but I don't go too often


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

There's always online.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lufkin-066F-6-Flat-Read-Folding/dp/B00002NB82/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

or this one if you want fiberglass:

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-910-6-Fiberglass-Folding-Reading/dp/B00093E03Q/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

i have the lufkin red end. it is pretty much the industry standard.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Home depot has em. Can I ask why you'd use one? I know they used to use them pre-tape measure, but why now?


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know i'm going to catch hell for this... what advantages do the folding rules have over a tape? I have seen alot of people with them but they never pull them out.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I know i'm going to catch hell for this... what advantages do the folding rules have over a tape? I have seen alot of people with them but they never pull them out.


 
Look up Jack Benfield.........


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

They're non conductive. Able to measure around live equipment. They are also used as angle finders when trying to match existing conduit runs.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Found this one on Youtube... i feel like i've been in the dark ages after seeing this trick. Any more someone might like to share before i go buy one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Found this one on Youtube... i feel like i've been in the dark ages after seeing this trick. Any more someone might like to share before i go buy one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI


 
It's also one less tool to carry when you need small square for layout.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I know i'm going to catch hell for this... what advantages do the folding rules have over a tape? I have seen alot of people with them but they never pull them out.


Bend much pipe where you may have to follow others?

Clue - a protractor is not applicable when it may be a horizontal run....


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

rdr said:


> Does anyone know of where one could pick up a folding rule? I've looked high and low everywhere I know and even taken several peoples suggestions locally to no avail. The latest suggestion was for a place I had already looked then the guy goes well if not there probably an antique store? I swear it seems not long ago one could walk into even a big box store and grab one. Ridiculous.......


 I think someone beat me to it, I got my replacement one from Amazon.com.

Very inexpensive! Around $3.00.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the one from Sears. 
It starts on both ends. No unfolding the wrong end. 
Lufkin one I bought last time had the paint peal off in a few weeks.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Found this one on Youtube... i feel like i've been in the dark ages after seeing this trick. Any more someone might like to share before i go buy one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI


Sweet, I wish someone would have taught me that years ago. I've spent so much time adding to existing racks and matching bends throught trial and error...fine for small emt, not so much for rigid or larger emt. I will go pick one up right away. Thanks oldtimers!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Good tip!!


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's also one less tool to carry when you need small square for layout.



Does the folding rule lock in a 90 degree position? If so that would be great to mark the top of cans and panels.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Does the folding rule lock in a 90 degree position? If so that would be great to mark the top of cans and panels.


 
Most of the fiberglass ones do quite well,the wooden ones not as good. And as the guy in the video left out, if you learn the number to put the tip on you will be able to layout many different bending angles.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a tape rule, but for bending pipe, I use the folding rule for measuring bends and cuts 100% of the time. It's a lot easier to manage over a short distance, (6 ft or less) which gives you a more precise measurement. 

I can't imagine doing my job without a folding rule.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Ampere said:


> I have a tape rule, but for bending pipe, I use the folding rule for measuring bends and cuts 100% of the time. It's a lot easier to manage over a short distance, (6 ft or less) which gives you a more precise measurement.
> 
> I can't imagine doing my job without a folding rule.


i use a folding rule for most pipe bending. also, it is still on our local's tool list. less and less people seem to use them every year.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't believe the folding rule uses aren't taught in our apprentice program. I guess someone decided it was to old-timer for them. As new tools come to market... old ones and there usefulness fade away.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I can't believe the folding rule uses aren't taught in our apprentice program. I guess someone decided it was to old-timer for them. As new tools come to market... old ones and there usefulness fade away.


Ask any older electricians you come across maybe one of them will be not too crotchety to show you a thing or two. That's where I learned.:icon_wink:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Or you could just eye it out. Who the hell uses a folding rule. I'd get laughed off the jobsite if I showed up with one of those.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jza said:


> Or you could just eye it out. Who the hell uses a folding rule. I'd get laughed off the jobsite if I showed up with one of those.


 Hmm, I'd laugh at you for not having one.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

jza said:


> Or you could just eye it out. Who the hell uses a folding rule. I'd get laughed off the jobsite if I showed up with one of those.


It sounds like you work with morons if they think quality work is humorous.


----------



## YeahOkay (Jun 5, 2011)

Lufkin HX46

http://www.industrialhardware.com/images/P/Handtools_Rules_Lufkin_HX46_100-02.jpg


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Right, because you can't produce quality work without a folding rule.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can get `em at Sears.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

jza said:


> Or you could just eye it out. Who the hell uses a folding rule. I'd get laughed off the jobsite if I showed up with one of those.


Have you seen ANY of the work that's ever been posted on here again and again? I'm sure most of them just eyed it out. That's fine if it's going behind sheetrock or something but otherwise.... :no:

Don't knock it just because you don't know how to use one.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I carry both , I use the tape most of the time but I carry a 6' plastic folding rule in the tool bucket at all times.

My dad was a carpenter and he would use a tape for rough cutting material but when he was building a project he would use a rule. 

He also used engineers rule for doing building layout. It had 1/10's on one side and 1/16's on the other. He said that it made something easier to figure out but I really never understood what he was talking about. 

Speaking of rules does anyone knowhow to use a masons rule ? 
They say that there is nothing to use one but they have way to many marks on them for me.
I have heard about using them for measuring conduit in masonry walls to make it easier on the masons.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

One of the old timers I worked with years ago would cut off the first 5" of his new ruler. Anything bigger then 1/2" TW and he just used the other end. 

I carry and use both as each has it's place. But it's my craftsman folding ruler that has held up the longest. The others seem to fall apart or weaken quickly.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

rdr said:


> Does anyone know of where one could pick up a folding rule? I've looked high and low everywhere I know and even taken several peoples suggestions locally to no avail. The latest suggestion was for a place I had already looked then the guy goes well if not there probably an antique store? I swear it seems not long ago one could walk into even a big box store and grab one. Ridiculous.......


The folding rules are kept with the tools here. They are not in the electrical section.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> The folding rules are kept with the tools here. They are not in the electrical section.


I know that much. Like I said in the OP I am used to seeing them in HD Lowes everywhere when I was in the states anyway but I can't find one anywhere to save my life around here. HD Lowes Sears Home Hardware Lee Valley Busy Bee Rona all the supply houses......no dice. I'm actually in Rona right now. Just saw a guy with some FS boxes and sprinkler pipe but I'm gonna leave THAT one alone!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> The folding rules are kept with the tools here. They are not in the electrical section.


 
I bet your dad knows how to use one...


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

An inside reading folding rule is the best for laying out conduit penetrations in panels and j-boxes. IMO


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I have seen many whizz-bang jr mechanics use their tape measure and a sharpie for layout. They most often have to struggle to get everything to fit.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I bet your dad knows how to use one...




I was replacing the one that he had for over 20 years. :whistling2:

I looked at 4 stores and could not find one like he had. I needed some roto zip blades. I picked them off the rack and when I turned around I saw a yellow folding rule just like he had.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I just picked up one at Sears today, it starts on both ends like someone else said before. It's the Lufkin 066, I don't think it's inside read but for as often as I'll use it, I'll deal with it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdr said:


> I know that much. Like I said in the OP I am used to seeing them in HD Lowes everywhere when I was in the states anyway but I can't find one anywhere to save my life around here. HD Lowes Sears Home Hardware Lee Valley Busy Bee Rona all the supply houses......no dice. I'm actually in Rona right now. Just saw a guy with some FS boxes and sprinkler pipe but I'm gonna leave THAT one alone!!


You can get them here..:thumbup:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D27X-_-100648094&locStoreNum=2674


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I may just make a quick run to the states one day after work or weekend because I can think of a thousand other things to grab while I'm at it. Between this thread and what I already know I'm about convinced I should be able to walk in about anywhere and get one there. I dunno why they're so hard to come by here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rdr said:


> Does anyone know of where one could pick up a folding rule? I've looked high and low everywhere I know and even taken several peoples suggestions locally to no avail. The latest suggestion was for a place I had already looked then the guy goes well if not there probably an antique store? I swear it seems not long ago one could walk into even a big box store and grab one. Ridiculous.......


I buy the folding fiber glass (I think at least plastic) 6’s by the case want on IM me. *RDR*

http://www.amazon.com/Rhino-Rulers-...5CE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323647957&sr=8-1


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I just picked up one at Sears today, it starts on both ends like someone else said before. It's the Lufkin 066, I don't think it's inside read but for as often as I'll use it, I'll deal with it.


The 066 is an outside reading rule. The low numbers are on the outside.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

rdr said:


> I may just make a quick run to the states one day after work or weekend because I can think of a thousand other things to grab while I'm at it. Between this thread and what I already know I'm about convinced I should be able to walk in about anywhere and get one there. I dunno why they're so hard to come by here.


I bought a Starett at Lee Valley Tools but they aren't sold there anymore (I think they stopped making them). I know I've seen a Lennox(?) in a store somewhere but I can't remember where. If you're in Toronto I can suggest a few places.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> The 066 is an outside reading rule. The low numbers are on the outside.


That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure if that's what determined if it was an inside or an outside read. Makes sense in hindsight.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

The lufkin is an outside read.....the one Brian John posted looks to be inside read. Go to his link and it has a link on that page to the Lufkin. You can see the difference.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Lufkin 066F, inside reading or a flat rule.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> Lufkin 066F, inside reading or a flat rule.


Ok.....I stand corrected.

http://www.toolup.com/search.aspx?SearchTerm=lufkin+066


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never used one. In fact the only trade I've ever seen use them is masons. Not knocking it though. As long as the job gets done just as quick and just as good


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been using a 6 foot Lufkin folding ruler for over 40 years. I would feel lost without it. ( No, the same one ruler has not lasted 40 years- been replaced many times.) To me, a stick ruler is a lot more efficient for short measurements, laying out panels and pipe bending. I have tried only using a tape measure a few times- it felt as if one hand was tied behind me. Of course, I do carry a tape measure for longer measurements. Everyone has their own idea of what works best for them, and something that works well for one person can be an annoyance to another.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

varmit said:


> I have been using a 6 foot Lufkin folding ruler for over 40 years. I would feel lost without it. ( No, the same one ruler has not lasted 40 years- been replaced many times.) To me, a stick ruler is a lot more efficient for short measurements, laying out panels and pipe bending. I have tried only using a tape measure a few times- it felt as if one hand was tied behind me. Of course, I do carry a tape measure for longer measurements. Everyone has their own idea of what works best for them, and something that works well for one person can be an annoyance to another.


Probably the most intelligent thing posted all day


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

According to the guy at wireman.com the Lufkin 966 rule is the rule that most electricians prefer. He did not ask me
That is what he sells. The low numbers are on the inside of both ends of the rule. 
My coworker got 966 of them from the tool room I told him that if he gave it to me I would throw in the trash.
I guess it is all in what you get use to using.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

So I bought an outside reading one because I didn't have much luck finding an inside one (and a couple spares) in the states (big box store) when I went a week or so after this thread started. I've used it a number of times and it's not too too bad. If I start losing sleep over it then maybe I"ll get an inside one online.

There must be something to them being uncommon here. Last week, a maintenance guy that I'd put at late 50's if not early 60's saw my rule laying on a counter and said "WOW I am impressed. I can't even remember the last time I saw one of these. Must be yours?" (talking to a guy on our crew about the same age as him) I'm wondering why they've fallen so far out of favor here when I was taught that way in the states not that terribly long ago? (I've only been in the trade 7 years)


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

in my local (58), the inside measuring folding rule is still on the tool list. i would not say most, but a lot of the guys still use them. i love mine. when i bend pipe, i use a ruler.

if you wear carhartt bibs, they are perfect for the pocket by the right knee.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

rdr said:


> So I bought an outside reading one because I didn't have much luck finding an inside one (and a couple spares) in the states (big box store) when I went a week or so after this thread started. I've used it a number of times and it's not too too bad. If I start losing sleep over it then maybe I"ll get an inside one online.
> 
> There must be something to them being uncommon here. Last week, a maintenance guy that I'd put at late 50's if not early 60's saw my rule laying on a counter and said "WOW I am impressed. I can't even remember the last time I saw one of these. Must be yours?" (talking to a guy on our crew about the same age as him) I'm wondering why they've fallen so far out of favor here when I was taught that way in the states not that terribly long ago? (I've only been in the trade 7 years)


I found them here http://www.ktool.net/servlet/the-4545/KLEIN-TOOLS-9106-Fiberglass/Detail and have ordered from them twice and they're great. Thy mark the value low and use USPS so you don't get dinged with any extra fees. For the most part, they're way cheaper than buying at HD as well. I'll probably grab a folding ruler on my next order from them. With shipping, it makes sense to place a bigger order to save the most cash. ....Steve


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have an old wooden rule with the brass slide. Rarely use it but handy when i do. I wired one home several yrs ago and the two contractors who built the home were old school and only carried wooden folding rules. I very rarely saw them use a tape measure. But every cut they made, every joint, rafter, birds mouth was tight and perfect.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't bent any conduit in my life but...

You guys talk about transferring existing angles to new bends, why wouldn't you use a sliding bevel for that? Seems like it would be more reliable than a folding rule.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> Haven't bent any conduit in my life but...
> 
> You guys talk about transferring existing angles to new bends, why wouldn't you use a sliding bevel for that? Seems like it would be more reliable than a folding rule.


I have used these too but i think the guys carry the folding rule because they can measure with it also. One less tool to carry using the folding rule instead of a tape measure and sliding bevel.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Are there folding rules made that can lock themselves on an angle?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> They're non conductive. Able to measure around live equipment. They are also used as angle finders when trying to match existing conduit runs.


Ding ding ding.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

